# 190-621 attachment



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

Anybody have one of these? Seems like there were 3 version of tensioning the long belt. I had a issue with long belt twisting and then short life. I did find that my mounting on one side was loose and may have been the problem but I also found a technical bulletin on premature belt failure but when I apply the fix my skid plate is 1 in from surface. That's as low as it will go. Fix was to add a bolt and washers to limit lift bracket travel. Anyone with experience with this unit?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you have any luck tracing one down ??

.


----------

